# london zoo



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i went to london zoo 2day and i thought id post some pics. they may not b the right names they just what i can ramember

blue tounge








cobra








Gaboon viper








green mamba








cant remember what this called








some kinda rattle snake








another rattler








rhino iguana


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Great pics Rob* :wink:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

london zoo have a fantastic reptile house, i must admit i do tend to stay in there the majority of the day, just waiting for those lazy gaboon vipers to move. great pics tho, i always seem to get glare from the windows.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

you look like you had a great day rob...nice picis.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

looks like youve had a great day  
cool pics


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

snap nattyb..


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

oohh yeah excellent 
great minds eh?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah good pics mate wish there was somewhere round here for me to go!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Good pics.. the unamed one is a Uromastyx?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

WoW lovin the pics :wink: is kent, part of London then :? lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol no it south of london on the south east coast


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i love london zoo  i too spend most of the day in the reptile house lol, gaboons are my favourite, but there are also some big royals and some beautiful black mambas there.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah black mambas are my favourite snake if only they wernt venemous  the gaboon vipers are cool but they never seem to move


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

everyone seems to be going london recently.
we are going to A zoo next week, just dont know which one yet


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i went to Barham Zoo (think thats how its spelt) yesterday. the reptile house was really bad, dont get me wrong everything was in tip top condition (apart from one burnt royal) but the collection was not very impressive at all. they had a couple royals, columbian RB, milksnake, leopard geckos, and a couple of iggys. was really disapointed, on the up side tho they had some fantastic enclosures the leopard one was brill and the bird show was excellent, had vultures flying a foot above my head. for a small zoo they didnt skip on anything, all the enclosures were in very good condition, just a shame about the reptile house.


----------

